# Warcraft 3 Reign of Chaos Install problem..



## Thoughtzilla (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi there. I'm trying to install WC3 RoC on my PC - recently formatted PC. I installed all the Drivers for my Nivida Card (Geforce 5200) and my CD Drive, I've copied files from the CD to a dummy folder to see if that would work (please read on) and so far I've had some very.. mixed.. results...


When using the autorun install.exe the installation process freezes at about 50% and stops reading, telling me there is an error with the War3.mpq file on the CD. HOWEVER: When I copy the files directly off of the CD into a dummy folder, it will transfer this file, but stop immediately afterwards, leaving several files out of the dummy folder. I will update the post with the exact error message received; however my question is this: 

Would the mpq file not install because I am using a different CD key than what the CD originally came with? I contacted a friend of mine and he had the opposite problem; a CD key with no CD, so I am installing my CD with his CDKey.. would this cause an issue in the install process?


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Most likely, I suggest buy the game and get your wn key, your friend may have had his account terminated due to breach of EULA:

http://www.battle.net/tou.shtml


----------



## Jason Ess (Sep 4, 2007)

It is not the Cd key. I had your exact problem. I tried using the CD's to directly download the game, and it stopped at 20 or so percent. So, I used the copying from Cd to a folder, and ran form there. Still no luck. I had to re-install my drives, and I think that got it to work.

I say "think", because I had been messing with lots and lots of settings. that might have caused the change. 

I hope my small advice can be a little use to you. 

EDIT: What OS (Operating system i.e XP, 95, 98, Vista) are you running?

You install the game w/o having to put in the key, until you register on the site. Installing the game wont be affected by the key, because you do that after. WoW recommends friends giving other friends the Cd's for installation, and than using the 10-day account trial key.


----------



## Thoughtzilla (Apr 2, 2008)

Getting some form of cyclic error... Running windows XP SP2 (Home edition). Do you remember which drivers you updated\replaced?


----------



## Thoughtzilla (Apr 2, 2008)

Bump.. still unsolved  I'm going to try installing it on my friend's laptop today, I'll keep you updated.


----------



## Thoughtzilla (Apr 2, 2008)

Okay, it installed on his desktop AND his laptop without issue, its definately NOT the CD.. I have the latest drivers for my DVD\CD-ROM, My video card has been changed [small upgrade to a radeon 9600 pro] (So I know its not that) and I'm currently scanning\defragging my HD to see if its an issue with the file (war3.mpq) not being able to be written on there.

The fact that it installed on his laptop and desktop without issue means its also NOT the CDKey...

Please help!!!!

-edit- exact message:

Setup cannot read a required Data file. Your Warcraft III CD may not be in the CDROM drive. Please ensure that this disc is in the CDROM drive and press retry. To cancel the operation, press Cancel.

D:\war3.mpq
Error 0x00000017: Data error (Cyclic redundancy check).
(FileUtil.cpp:816)


----------



## Thoughtzilla (Apr 2, 2008)

Still no fix.. still unsolved.. I'm trying at Blizz's official tech forum as well, and they are just as stumped.. anyone please?


----------

